# Machine polishing outside



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys, Really wanting to purchase my first DA but I keep hearing machine polishing should be done inside garage/carport ect... Just wondering anyone elsewhere do any machine polishing outside? If it safe with the dust ect... I have no access to garage or carport just car on the drive for me, Sorry to sound like a newbie guys but we all gotta start somewhere :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a garage but its full of stuff so a no no for the car. I've always done machine polishing outside  no problems what so ever. Just try and avoid it on windy or really sunny days. Oh and the rain  Other than that you'll be fine


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Only got a drive so no choice but to polish outside. As has been said, just avoid windy days. Have been caught out a few times with the rain coming on.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

You can do it outside but I always find it much harder to see the defects under normal light.

It's much easier in a dark garage with just the halogens , you can also do a panel then go for a break and come back to it rather than having to do the full hit outside incase the weather changes.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone use a marquee?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

All my machine polishing is done outside with no issues.
I'd love to get my hands on one of those pop-up instant shelters with sides, but they're a tad expensive for me!
Something like these.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

RhysT21 said:


> ... I have no access to garage or carport just car on the drive for me....


I can only dream of a drive or garage, as long as you are sensible and always clean the panel you are just about to polish you should be fine.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Outside is fine, I've been doing mine on the drive all week. Apart from the weather bear in mind you might upset the neighbours with the noise - my rotary isn't quiet and I've been waiting for them to kick off - but fair play because I've been working till it gets dark and they've all got kids in bed. But once you start polishing you'll find it hard to stop. Trust me!


----------



## ianu (Apr 9, 2007)

kybert said:


> Does anyone use a marquee?


I have one of those cheap Argos pop up gazeboes. I put some _redundant _ gym weights on each corner and although it doesnt cover the whole car - its easy enough to adjust it as you go. My wife actually thought I bought it for the garden ?????


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Mmmmm. I can only do outside too. Im gonna invest in one of these on payday.

http://www.garden-camping.com/produ...op Up Gazebo with Six Side Panels and Bag/272

should be able to get the car in this with no problems, and it aint that expensive. I'll provide a review


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Most people polish outside, especially mobile retailers, some jar a pop up gazebo with sides which works well if your worried.

So long S your not on a main road/near a gravel pit etc, then in sure you'll e dine


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

NeilA said:


> Mmmmm. I can only do outside too. Im gonna invest in one of these on payday.
> 
> http://www.garden-camping.com/produ...op Up Gazebo with Six Side Panels and Bag/272
> 
> should be able to get the car in this with no problems, and it aint that expensive. I'll provide a review


That looks a right bargain, will need weights for the legs mind


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

dave89 said:


> That looks a right bargain, will need weights for the legs mind


Absolutely, now time to convince the missus we need something for our summer garden party's that protects us and our guests from those English summers :thumb:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol, se might be a bit confused when you pop it up on the drive lol


----------

